# Need help picking skin



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I ordered this cover but can't find a skin I like.. you guys always seem to find skins I miss.. i want something to go with the theme.. help a girl out.. LOL and thanks.. oh and this is for my K2.



I am considering "city" but it is a little busy.. but the theme works...

I am only getting skins from 
www.decalgirl.com


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay.. what do you think of this one with the cover.. it works for the theme.. a little dark but it does have the brown the cover has... opinions?

I have been looking at them for the better part of an hour and can't really see one that works.

Again thanks


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, I hesitate to opine since I'm having a heckuva time picking out my own skin, but .... I love that skin, especially with that cover; it carries the theme over so well!  It might not be exactly the same tone of browns, but I think it works.  

Great cover, BTW - what brand/where did you get it?


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I like this combo - like you're going into a book store on the cover and when you open it, you're in the store.  If I hadn't just ordered a cover and skin yesterday I might be a copycat and get these myself!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

That's the exact skin I was thinking about! I love the look of it, and the theme does carry over very well.

I also really like The Lettereater here: http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/32785 and La Tavola http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/25901. Bookstores make me think of wine.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've considered Tavola myself -- it's versatile, calming and goes with various colors including the New Yorker cover Patrizia has.  The library one is also a good selection for the New Yorker cover.  It could be an old, independent bookstore like the one on the cover (that we don't have any more).


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I actually have the LaTavola skin already and LOVE it!! In fact I have a few of that artists skins for my DX and the K2, she is so talented.. she is one of my favorites artists on the site! Check her out her name is Daniella Foletto. I called and asked if they were making La Tovala for the DX but right now they said its only on the K2 due to size.

The DX skin I have is AMAZING on the BACK, its like walking the streets of Italy. It is called Via Del Fiori and on the DX it is stunning.

The cover is a brand new M-edge New Yorker design that just came out today.. the link is

http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindle2-newyorker.psp

They have three different designs

I did the library because it was like you said.. you go into the bookstore and there are books and then I thought I would download a cafe photo for my screensaver.. but as MLewis pointed out it sort of reminded me of the old bookstores I loved to wander in from time to time.. we do still have a few of those here but they are few and far between.. I have a great one about 20 minues away, and bless their hearts they are hanging in there!!.. Love that place.

Maybe after this Kindle makeover I can find time to read 

Glad you guys like it, makes me feel better about trying to figure it out.. But I think the overall theme here works.. I will keep you guys posted on the cover, they ship in about 10 days.. really unique and they were actual covers of the magazine on the dates indicated on the front (yes I checked.. LOL)..

I appreciate the help!!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I love her work on the site as well! I keep going back and forth between La Tavola, Via Del Fiori, Venezia and the Library skin (the only one by someone else ). Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

How about The Party is Over.  I kinda like the blend of that one...


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I love the library skin, but I also think it's too dark. I wounder if they'd lighten it if asked or maybe if you had it lightened as a custom order. I brightened the sample a little...


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

oh I like that lighter..in fact I will call them and see if they can do it.. much better! Thank you!!!

As far as the Waterfall it is still on my Kindle, I have had it on the kindle for a long time now and I just wanted to change it. its been on my device the longest of any skin I have had, and it does go with everything but this cover has more of a theme to it then a single color.. so I decided to change it out just for something newer and different.

I actually considered the "Party is Over" it was one of my picks, but then I saw the books..  we have similar tastes


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I love the library skin, but I also think it's too dark. I wounder if they'd lighten it if asked or maybe if you had it lightened as a custom order. I brightened the sample a little...


Excellent idea - I would vote for that one - lighter!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Patrizia....Let us know what they say about lightening the "library" skin. I ordered it a couple weeks ago and it is dark. Fortunately I have not put it on my K2 yet so I could probably exchange it for the lighter one, if they will do that.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I will call them on Monday and let you know.. I am thinking they won't because its a copyright design but I can always ask..


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wonder if the decalgirl product is really as dark as the picture on their website?  Most of their skins look much better once I get them than the photos do.

I like dark skins, although I wouldn't go with all black.  However, the one on my K2 right now is green, pinks and purple and rather bright.  The Van Gogh Irises on my KDX blends in more and is less distracting.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I know nothing about copyright laws, but would it fall under the same regulations if you submitted a photo of the lighter version treating it as a custom?


I was thinking the same thing *or *if you offered to pay for the lighter version as a custom skin they may jump on it.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I emailed them yesterday asking them if I could exchange my library skin for a lighter version of that skin and they told me that it was only available in that color. They would be happy to exchange it for me, but I couldn't get that pattern any lighter. I didn't ask about customizing. 

Yes, the skin is as dark as it is on the website. It is a neat skin though.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I guess asking for it lighter as a custom skin would have to be the way to go.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay I got the skin today and I hate it.. its even darker in person so it's going back. Also they can not lighten it even as a custom skin because it is a copyright issue. 

Anyway I am going to make a comment on the website in the artists box to let them know we would like another version but lighter!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

That's too bad, but it seems you were expecting it to be that way.  Good idea to make the comment.  They really should listen to the requests and lighten the skin up for Spring!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree, the design is too hard to see even under bright light.. the light version that was done here would be perfect.  I know its supposed to be a dark , but thats too dark


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

okay what do we think of this one to go with the cover .. not my first choice but I like the wine bottles.. I think this one is new.. I hate the library didn't work out and made a note on the artists page to see if they can update it.

opinions? Or throw in a new one.. I am all ears

Cover










skin


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> okay.. what do you think of this one with the cover.. it works for the theme.. a little dark but it does have the brown the cover has... opinions?
> 
> I have been looking at them for the better part of an hour and can't really see one that works.
> 
> Again thanks


I like this one, very nice design


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

I see that the artist is going to lighten "the library" after your comment, Patrizia.  Thanks!  I kept looking at it but thought it looked a little dark.  Let us know when the lighter version is available.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am so glad!! Thanks I had not seen that as of yet.. I will reorder it if he does that.. its a nice design but way to hard to see.. thanks for the info!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It is wonderful when someone takes your comments on board and trusts the customer enough to make changes.  I think this is why I was so disappointed with Oberon's response to my leather polish issue - according to them it was all my fault.  Had decalgirl taken the same line with you they would have said something like ' well it is the same as the one shown on the internet' and not bothered to contact the designer to see if they could lighten it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Patricia

Thanks so much for that info.. I didnt' realize they had left me a note on the site that they got the artist permission to make it lighter! That is fantastic.. I wouldn't have gone back to look at it so I really appreciate you making me aware of it! Loved the design and I am sure they won't lighten it too much just a shade or two would be fine.. thanks again!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/32786
Tree of Books looks very nice, but may still be too dark.

Or how about something with some blues to pull out the blue in the cover?
http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/19140

deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka

well at first they did, I actually called Decalgirl about this situation and was told due to copyright issues it was not possible to lighten the skin and I sent mine back at my own expense.. and figured that was the end of it.. someone saw the website comment I guess and took action, which was a nice unexpected surprise!


----------

